# C&C Generals ZeroHour auf Lan Problem



## zettiii (20. März 2009)

Hey Leute
also ich habe folgendes Problem.
Wenn ich C&C ZH auf Lan spiele, egal ob mir 2,3 oder 4 Leuten, fängt es nach ca. 5min richtig heftig an zu laggen ...
Also so,dass es ca. 5min Echtzeit dauert eine Partikelkanone zu bauen :/
Wenn ich alleine spiele, besteht kein Problem und an unseren Rechnern kann es nicht liegen, sind alle 2,4GHz Dual + 2GB ram und besser.
Weiß einer wodran das liegen kann ?
Würden das echt gerne spielen,aber so macht es voll keinen Spaß :/

Wär dankbar für schnelle Hilfe weil wir heut wieder auf Lan sind.
Danke schonmal 

mfG zettiii


----------



## Showboat (30. März 2009)

Könnte am Netzwerk liegen, bei uns hats mal gelaggt als wir feste IP-Adressen verwendet haben. Auf automatisch gestellt und Router dran gehängt und gut wars. Oder eben genau umgekehrt.  Oder hast des schon versucht?

MfG Showboat


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2009)

Genau dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch mal auf ner LAN.
Die lösung war, das bei einem der Rechner ne extrem billigonboard NW-Karte mit unterirdischen Transferraten (unter Last) verbaut war.


----------



## zettiii (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute.
Es geht nochmal um das o.g. Problem. Der Thread ist ja nun schon ein wenig älter, das Problem besteht aber immernoch. Wie ihr sehen könnt, hat sich die Hardware deutlich verändert, an der liegt es also nicht. Auch der Switch in ein anderer. Wenn wir jetzt also, zu zweit oder mehr, das ist völlig egal, das Spiel spielen, läuft es nach ein paar Minuten unglaublich langsam und es macht überhaupt keinen Spaß. Neueste Version (1.4) ist installiert und alle haben das Spiel original. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand ne Lösung.
Lieben Gruß


----------

